# murray tricycle information, not interested in a value, its priceless to us.



## cycledagain (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I restored, not to original condition but to copy the childhood paint work of my father in laws late 50's early 60's Murray dual deck tricycle.  My wife has pictures of her father as a child on the tricycle as well as her and her younger brother.  So when we had our first daughter it seemed fitting to dust it off and freshen it up a bit.  The red house paint that was used to repaint it was lacking to say the least.  Decided to customize the color a bit for a girl and paint it pink with the same stripe design my father in law came up with as a child.  Now my wife and I just had another daughter and I am going to restore another little 60's trike for her.  My original goal was to locate another just like my father in laws and pick a new color and copy the stripe design again.  Since I haven't had much luck with that I picked up another Murray tricycle today that may be my youngest daughters new ride.  So my question currently is just for personal interest.  Does anyone know any more detailed information about the Murray tricycle I am going to attach a picture of?  This picture was a before and after when my first daughter was 6 months old.  19 months later I am starting a semi family tradition of restoring tricycles for my children.  Any info would be cool to know.  Thanks for taking the time to read this post also.


----------



## cycledagain (Dec 26, 2015)

Having issues attaching a picture.  I will try from my PC later today.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 26, 2015)

The experts on this forum and also on tricyclefetish.com have always come through for me.good luck.


----------



## cycledagain (Dec 27, 2015)

This is the before and after.  with my then 6 month old daughter.  Thanks again for any help.


----------



## cycledagain (Dec 28, 2015)

This is another angle if it helps with detail.


----------

